# Help with Setup



## Ice935 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey guys - 1st post here. If its the wrong place so sorry and just direct me where I need to go.

Just moved into a new house with a propane fireplace. The old company was charging to rent their propane tank and I decided against that because I have my own.

I should of taken a picture of the old regulator.. but can you all direct me what I need from the pictures below to hook it up to my propane tank? The fireplace is already set up and ready to use  - just need to connect the pipe to the propane tank.

If you could provide links for what size flare I need  / regulator it would be much appreciated. I can measure if needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














img free


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2018)

What is the diameter of the copper pipe? Is it 1/2"? 3/8"


----------



## Ice935 (Jan 27, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> What is the diameter of the copper pipe? Is it 1/2"? 3/8"



looks closer to 1/2 would you say? not really sure how else to measure


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2018)

Measure the OUTSIDE diameter of the pipe - behind the nut...


----------



## Ice935 (Jan 27, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Measure the OUTSIDE diameter of the pipe - behind the nut...



done. yea its a 1/2


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2018)

You should be able to get a 1/2" MALE fitting at your local hardware store. 
The other end will either have a male or female pipe thread, depending on 
what you need to connect to gas line coming from your tank...


----------



## Ice935 (Jan 31, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> You should be able to get a 1/2" MALE fitting at your local hardware store.
> The other end will either have a male or female pipe thread, depending on
> what you need to connect to gas line coming from your tank...



thanks for all the help - it fit perfectly

now - will any regulator work? Can i just use a normal regulator from a gas grill that fits into the propane tank?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 31, 2018)

https://gashosesandregulators.com/propaneregulatorfacts.php


----------

